# Brewing for work colleagues



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

The people at my work now know that I plan to desert them all and open a coffee bar.

In the coming months I plan to try out a few single origin brews on them, both for my own research and to create interest.

So, what would be a practical way of doing this? We have plenty of cafetieres in the office, but I am concerned about grit and silt at the bottom. I want to offer a filter method. Chemex's seem a little fragile to cart about from home to office. What else could I try? I want to showcase each coffee at its best.

Cheers

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Clever. Cheap, robust and effective


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

There has been quite a number of blog posts recently from coffee shop owners / baristas about how pure drip methods (v60/chemex etc) don't really lend themselves to a brew bar environment - it's too variable / easy to get wrong. More and more I would be inclined to go for something solid and repeatable - I think Colonna & Smalls only use aeropress, clever and syphon.

If I was asked to make a nice cup for people at work then clever would be my go to method. I only brew a 300ml cup at a time but you should be able to make 500ml or so each time. The other nice thing about a filter method is that if everyone is used to french press it will be nice to give them quite a clean cup which the filter should deliver.

How did they take the news?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What Mike & Lookseehear say, Clever Dripper will hold 500ml, less whatever is retained in the grinds. Relatively quick, you can walk away from it for a couple of minutes & you stand some chance of retaining any interest in the procedure, rather than have interested party's eyes glaze over as you "add just a little bit of water, in a circular motion ....then add a little bit more...then add just a little bit more...."...Yaaaawn...Oh! Yes!...Now, what was I saying again? ;-)

Quick wash up too.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Good call guys. Anyone want to suggest where I can purchase Clever D's at a good price?

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

HasBean £12 + Delivery

Coffee Creations £6.95 + VAT +delivery

CoffeeHit via Amazon £12.50 delivered free. (otherwise £12 inc VAT + delivery).


----------

